
Healthy Open Source - joeyespo
https://medium.com/the-javascript-collection/healthy-open-source-967fa8be7951#.g8bttlvmj
======
petetnt
Shame that this has gotten so few hits. It very nicely outlines the issues
many bigger projects are having which they attribute to the tooling (for
example GitHubs issues) and try to solve them by making the barrier of entry
much much higher.

